# any kayak bowfisherman?



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I know about TKF but wanted to ask here. Anyone here do it? I was considering it and trying falcon lake for alligator gar. Any tips or helpful advice is appreciated.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

I cant stand in my yak but met this guy the other day at the creek that said he was going to give it a try in his Ride 135.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bowfished in the river out of a 12 ft sit on top pelican. Not intended for standing up but with good enough balance it is possible.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I've done it out of a pa14 an x factor 14.5.WAY MORE FUN THEN A BOAT!!
It's a joy ride when you stick a good one.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I did out of a 12 footer in the Brazos river. let me tell you.. it aint easy! I about fell out when I let the string go. In a way I'm glad I missed because if I had hit him and not sat down fast enough Id be willing to bet I was going in the water with him. 

anyways don't let me discourage you. Get out there and try it. just be sure to bring a buddy with you to have a witness to all the goofy dance moves you'll be doing trying to get in position.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I bowfish out of my little 1432 alumacraft. Skinny enough to navigate rivers and creeks while also having a 10HP long tail hanging off the back to get me wherever I want to go.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Strongly considering getting a paddleboard like a Diablo paddle sports adios to do this, as well as a fishing from it.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm selling a Kc k12 that would be perfect formbowfishing very stable I stand and fish %90 of the time


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

If I was thing of this I would use a BadA$$ sling shot that is made for bow fishing you should be able to shoot while still setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

